# New here



## bag&tag (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello everyone @ At


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* bag&tag. Have fun here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome. Enjoy the helpful information.


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to Archerytalk


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign::welcomesign:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

:welcomesign:


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

:welcomesign:



bag&tag said:


> Hello everyone @ At


----------

